# SURFCAM Velocity 2005 + SP1-Cad/Cam



## yassine-maroc (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
[BIMG]http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/9150/velocitytm3xy.gif[/BIMG]
[BIMG]http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/6554/c2kh.jpg[/BIMG]
[BIMG]http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/5285/a8up.jpg[/BIMG]
SURFCAM Velocity allows you to machine faster, smoother and more effectively than any other software on the market today. 

SURFCAM Velocity II incorporates Surfware’s patented RapidRough™ technology. RapidRough optimizes 3D material removal by automatically synchronizing multiple tools and incorporating Surfware’s patent-pending TrueMill™ technology. TrueMill is the only toolpath generator that intelligently controls the tool’s engagement with the material to dynamically manage tool load and enable the use of extremely aggressive machining parameters. 

TrueMill generates smooth, fluid tool paths, which leverage the superior motion-control capabilities of CNC machine tools. Material removal is not only much faster, but also more efficient, with less stress on the cutting tool and the machine. 

All things being equal, TrueMill tool paths can be driven faster and deeper than other tool paths, resulting in dramatically reduced cycle times, while extending cutting tool life. 

Compare SURFCAM Velocity, powered by TrueMill 
with previous methods for this real customer’s 2-axis part:
for more info :
http://www.cimsurf.com/pdf/surfcam2005.pdf
[BIMG]http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/5285/a8up.jpg[/BIMG]


----------



## MDREAM (27 يونيو 2006)

يسلموا عالموضوع 

البرنامج انا سمعت عنه

و حكولي انه جيد

يسلموا كمان مره

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## محمد ابو دعاء (26 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ممكن اذا تعرف من وين ممكن تحميلة
وشكرا


----------



## الأسد يوسف (14 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## rafidn (30 يناير 2012)

الللللف شكررررر


----------

